
Show HN: Game Records: Social network for gamers - sefolee
http://gamerecords.net
======
sefolee
Hi,

I want to introduce you Game Records, a new social network for gamers.
Currently we are on beta stage so it would be great if you can check it and
share your comments here. Like or not please tell :)

------
semihugurlu
It's awesome site. Thanks :)

